# Bill Haithcoat's February 2003 Trip Report



## Viewliner (Sep 2, 2003)

Click Here for Bill's Trip Report, complete with pictures, enjoy. 

I think I'm definitely going to use Microsoft Word to build my pages now that I've figured it out. Look for my report to be updated in the next few hours.


----------



## seajay (Sep 2, 2003)

The report and pictures were enjoyable. However, the background, while attractive, does make it somewhat difficult to read.

seajay


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 2, 2003)

seajay said:


> The report and pictures were enjoyable. However, the background, while attractive, does make it somewhat difficult to read.
> seajay


Ok, As soon as I finish with Part 1 of my trip, I'll fix that. Thank's Seajay.


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 2, 2003)

I've made the background white again, and put one Crescent Logo on top. I've also Cleaned up the page.

Also Part I of *my* trip report now has pictures, located here.


----------



## Amfleet (Sep 2, 2003)

Nice job! You have Part 3 (northbound Silver Meteor report) repeated on both the Part 2 and Part 3 pages of your trip report. 

By the way, good look with starting your sophomore year in high school this week! B)


----------



## seajay (Sep 3, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> I've made the background white again, and put one Crescent Logo on top.  I've also Cleaned up the page.
> Also Part I of *my* trip report now has pictures, located here.


Thanks for these pictures. I will be riding Viewliner equipment for the first time in just over a week (Three Rivers) and appreciate seeing these. Where is the video screen located in the standard bedrooms? I couldn't see it in your interior pictures.

seajay


----------



## seajay (Sep 3, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> I've made the background white again, and put one Crescent Logo on top.  I've also Cleaned up the page.
> Also Part I of *my* trip report now has pictures, located here.


Thanks for these pictures. I will be riding Viewliner equipment for the first time in just over a week (Three Rivers) and appreciate seeing these. Where is the video screen located in the standard bedrooms? I couldn't see it in one of your interior pictures.

seajay


----------



## AlanB (Sep 3, 2003)

seajay said:


> Thanks for these pictures. I will be riding Viewliner equipment for the first time in just over a week (Three Rivers) and appreciate seeing these. Where is the video screen located in the standard bedrooms? I couldn't see it in your interior pictures.
> seajay


Seajay,

The video screen is always opposite the toilet/vanity, next to the larger of the two seats in the room. You would have to sit in the smaller seat to view the movies, the seat on the toilet side is smaller. Anyone sitting in the larger seat, would have to turn sideways to view the movies.

In the even numbered rooms you would be facing forward to view the movies. In the odd numbered rooms, you would need to ride backwards to view the movies.


----------



## seajay (Sep 3, 2003)

AlanB said:


> seajay said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for these pictures.  I will be riding Viewliner equipment for the first time in just over a week (Three Rivers) and appreciate seeing these.  Where is the video screen located in the standard bedrooms?  I couldn't see it in your interior pictures.
> ...


I'll be in Room 1 from Chicago to Pittsburgh and Room 5 on the return trip. I probably won't be watching it much, though, as I'll be sleeping most of those trips and will not want to waste the few available daylight hours watching TV.

Thanks for the info, Alan!

seajay


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 3, 2003)

Glad everybody is enjoying this, I'll continue doing the updates as soon as the Server gets back up. I also just got the photos to Bill's Blackout Trip that I have to add. Amfleet, thanks for the compliment, even though you misspelled luck. What year are you, Senior? Regardless good luck to you and all of the other students here at the forums.


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 3, 2003)

> In the even numbered rooms you would be facing forward to view the movies. In the odd numbered rooms, you would need to ride backwards to view the movies.


Keep in mind though Alan that is if the B end (vestibule end) runs forward. If the A end runs forward (as it does most of the time on the Three Rivers) it would be the opposite orientation.


----------



## seajay (Sep 3, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Glad everybody is enjoying this, I'll continue doing the updates as soon as the Server gets back up.  I also just got the photos to Bill's Blackout Trip that I have to add.  Amfleet, thanks for the compliment, even though you mispelled luck.  What year are you, Senior?  Irregarless good luck to you and all of the other students here at the forums.


By the way, "irregar(d)less", misspelled or not, is not a word. (I guess, though, since it's not a word it can't be misspelled.) "Regardless" is what you want.

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.



seajay

P.S. You misspelled "mispelled", too. You're sure lucky I'm not one of your teachers!

:lol:


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 3, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! h34r: I didn't catch that one on the first go around but, seejay's right, it's not a word. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! h34r:


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 3, 2003)

seajay said:


> Viewliner said:
> 
> 
> > Glad everybody is enjoying this, I'll continue doing the updates as soon as the Server gets back up.  I also just got the photos to Bill's Blackout Trip that I have to add.  Amfleet, thanks for the compliment, even though you mispelled luck.  What year are you, Senior?  Irregarless good luck to you and all of the other students here at the forums.
> ...


Oops, fixed it now, couldn't that have waited a day? I'm not in school till tomorrow.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 3, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> > In the even numbered rooms you would be facing forward to view the movies. In the odd numbered rooms, you would need to ride backwards to view the movies.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind though Alan that is if the B end (vestibule end) runs forward. If the A end runs forward (as it does most of the time on the Three Rivers) it would be the opposite orientation.


Well to my knowledge, the Three Rivers is no different than Amtrak's other single level trains. Therefore the B end runs forward most of the time. However, the 3R's does have one unique feature that other Amtrak trains don't have. It does run backwards between NYP and PHL. So if you saw it in NYP, then the A end would be running first.

Once out of Philly though, I'm pretty sure that the Viewliner is orientated in the normal way with the B end at the head end.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 6, 2003)

VIewliner many thanks, personally, for the beautiful job you did on presenting my February trip.

I especially enjoyed that "Crescent" logo placed in there. What a neat and unexpected touch.

Am looking forward, also, to your presentation of my more recent trip.

Hope you have a good year in school!

BIll


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Bill, probably will do that in the next week or two depending on the work load.


----------



## Noordam (Sep 24, 2003)

Viewliner and others

The size of your pictures are very big, and that is ok for some, but for 56Kb modems it takes a long time to download.

Orginal Picture here is 290KB in size.

My reworked picture is 50KB in size







How here is the hard part. I use Adobe Photoshop and all I did to reduce the size of the image was to do a Save_As and one of the pop-up Photoshops has for JPegs is the "quality" of the save file. Low or medium is all that is needed for the Web.

I do not know what photo package you use and what you have to do to reduce the size of the pictures. 

*Viewliner I love your trip reports. Keep up the good work.*


----------



## Viewliner (Sep 24, 2003)

Thank You, I'll try to do that in the future.


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 24, 2003)

Jasc Paint Shop pro has become my best friend. All of my pictures on my site start out as 1600x1200 400Kb monsters. In Paint shop I crop em and shrink em down to fit better on the screen and cut the file size by1/4. I would definitely recommend this software to any webmaster tight on space.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 24, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> I would definitely recommend this software to any webmaster tight on space.


As Noordam pointed out, it's not just a matter of how much space a webmaster might have. There are many people out there who still don't have access to a high-speed internet connection.

So a big picture or a lot of pictures on one page can cause big problems for those users. It can be very frustraiting when a page takes 2 or 3 minutes to load. :angry:

This is something that we all must keep in mind when linking to pictures within a post.

Thanks.


----------



## Noordam (Sep 25, 2003)

> _AlanB_,Wed, Sep 24, 2003, 02:31 PMSo a big picture or a lot of pictures on one page can cause big problems for those users.  It can be very frustraiting when a page takes 2 or 3 minutes to load.


I knew a young lady who was upset that nobody came to her Web Site. Her problem was that it took *10 minutes* to load the main page with a 56Kb modem. She had 1-2 Meg BMP pictures on her main page.

The 1+ BMPs converted to very small jpegs.


----------

